# Dial Indicator Holder For Height Gauge



## Randbo (Apr 15, 2016)

So I needed a way to hold my dial indicator in my Mitutoyo height gauge. I wanted to keep the design and mounting similar to the way the scribe is mounted.
Ended up taking some 1/2 inch 4140 key stock I had. Put it in the mill and copied the scribe shank portion.
Then drilled the end out. Used a .001 under reamer and cleaned up the hole. I ended up making 2 half's instead of slitting it. I don't have a blade under 1/8 inch. Drilled and tapped for a bolt that just makes a compression fitting over the dial indicator mount. Simple job but works great.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 15, 2016)

Excellent, and good looking, too. 'Twer me, though, I'd snug it as  close to the column as I could.


----------



## Randbo (Apr 15, 2016)

T Bredehoft said:


> Excellent, and good looking, too. 'Twer me, though, I'd snug it as  close to the column as I could.


Agreed. When I actually use it, its all the way back. I just brought it out a bit so you could see it in the photo better.


----------



## kvt (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice  it looks good,  I may try that for mine as well, if you do not mind me using your idea.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 15, 2016)

I went down and looked at my new height gauge. Your adapter would work perfectly on it. One more thing added to the project list. Thanks.


----------



## Randbo (Apr 16, 2016)

kvt said:


> Nice  it looks good,  I may try that for mine as well, if you do not mind me using your idea.


Don't mind at all. Copy away! Love to see pics if you do


----------

